# Campgrounds In New Hampshire



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi anybody from New Hampshire

We are planning a trip for next summer and want to go visite the white mountains and want to go do some shopping in north conway. Any suggestions for which campgrounds we should stay? Any suggestions of other places in NH we should go visite since we are there?

thanks in advance for the help








Rachelle


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

happycampers said:


> Hi anybody from New Hampshire
> 
> We are planning a trip for next summer and want to go visite the white mountains and want to go do some shopping in north conway. Any suggestions for which campgrounds we should stay? Any suggestions of other places in NH we should go visite since we are there?
> 
> ...


Hi there!

Well, egregg will be a better source of CG info (as we're relative CG newbies) but he has posted a few on here. Danforth Bay is where the New England Spring Kick-off Rally will be and it looks pretty nice....big, but nice. If you're looking for small (with only basic ammenities), Twin Mtn KOA was nice (that's where our Oct. Rally was). Eric and some of our Mass/RI folks can give more.

As for "other places in NH" - - - uh - - er - - um - - if you're gonna be down here near the Seacoast....Wolfwood is a required stop-over...with or without the TT!







Let us know when you're heading South.... btw, as you're into the shopping thing, North Conway is good but Kittery, ME (Seacoast/South) and Freeport ME (Seacoast/Mid-State) are even better....and _THE  _ LLBean flagship store is in Freeport!

Let us all know what you like to do/see and what kind of CGs you prefer.....there really are LOTS of options


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, How's it going! I would be more than happy to help you out. The area you are speaking of is Wolfwood and I's favorite stomping ground. I have stayed at many of the campgrounds in that area. What I would ask is....

How big is da rig?
full hook-ups?
cable?
Quiet CG (IE activities not important?)
Planned activities?
Kids?
30 or 50 amp?
pets? (dog,cat, macaw...(Yup helped someone with a macaw.)

Please let me know and I will pass on what I thought was the best for your options

Eric


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Hey, How's it going! I would be more than happy to help you out. The area you are speaking of is Wolfwood and I's favorite stomping ground. I have stayed at many of the campgrounds in that area. What I would ask is....
> 
> How big is da rig?
> full hook-ups?
> ...


Hi Eric,

We have a outback 23 rs. I would like to have full hookup. We have 1 son. Planned activities would be nice but not a criteria. We just bought our outback so Im not sure on the amp we need. Would 30 be enough? I do have the NH vacation guide book. I seen there is a yogi bear park. Have you been and would you recommended.I would like a campground were we have a little space and not all campers crammed together.
thanks for youre help








Rachelle


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

If you are heading to SW/South-Central ... try Greenfield State Park.

No hookups, but awsome sites and a great lake.

I went there often as a boy, and we just spent a week there this summer on our "Land Cruise". It is showing its age a bit, but is still a great place to camp.

Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Eric,

We have a outback 23 rs. I would like to have full hookup. We have 1 son. Planned activities would be nice but not a criteria. We just bought our outback so Im not sure on the amp we need. Would 30 be enough? I do have the NH vacation guide book. I seen there is a yogi bear park. Have you been and would you recommended.I would like a campground were we have a little space and not all campers crammed together.
thanks for youre help








Rachelle
[/quote]

Well there are a couple that would suit you. I could have saved you the trouble with the length of your rig and power if I had just reread your post. Sorry!

We live south of Conway in the seacoast region of NH so my greatest familiarity will be CG's south and west of Conway. Working from closest to farthest away from the Tanger outlet shopping area of North Conway

The Beach Family Camping 

The beach was ok. but if there has been any recent rain the back sites along the river become very muddy. We were unfortunate enough to go on a weekend after an extensive amount of rain and was very disappointed as everything became one big mud puddle. This CG is convenient to the shopping areas (2.5 miles south) but does not have the atmosphere that my family has come to enjoy. On a 1-10 scale a 5.

The Cove camping area. We have not stayed at this one before. i have seen other reviews were people were happy with the CG. I have no personal experience so i will leave this alone.

Eastern Slope camping area

Eastern Slope is a nice place and recently has added additional sites. There are wooded and open pull-throughs to choose from. The CG also added a small pool this year. they do have activities at the large sports field, there is a good playground and the Saco River runs behind the campground and is crystal clear and cold. a delight in the summer. 








this CG is about 5 miles south of the Tanger Outlets.

Chocorua Camping Village

Chocorua is one of our favorites. CCV (Chocorua Camping Village) is a CG in a rustic setting. 3 way hook ups with super sites available. Super sites include WiFi, Cable Water, Electric, Sewer, Glass top picnic table and chairs, a deck, grill and most over look the water. An example of the view on to Moores pond can been seen in the gallery under my name.








look for photo site34ccv. It doesn't have a very big playground but the activities crew doesn't leave much time to use it. They routinely have lobster and clam bakes on the weekend and will e-mail those with reservations to ask if your interested or not. price this year was 15.95 per person. That included a 1lb lobster, clams, corn on the cob, chips and potato salad. Ahhhhh...Yum! Check the site out. Nature trails, wild blueberries, fishing etc etc, nice place. 1-10 we give it a 9 Woodalls rated 5 and 5. Ask for Priscilla tell her Tina and I sent ya! 14 scenic* miles south of the outlets

Danforth Bay

AHHHHH Wicked Nice! Our Spring kick off rally will be held here. 2 Large pools excellently maintained boat, kayak rentals, craft house, large facility room for movies and functions many things to do great stay guarranteed! A bit pricey but a really nice place. Our favorite sites are 10 -16 over looking the water.









1-10 we give it a 9.5 about 19 miles south of the outlets. Again a very scenic ride.

That ought to get you started. There are others in the area as well but the better ones are listed above. North of North conway is some additional CG's I am not as familiar with them as we have not stayed at them for a while. But i can personally guarrantee you'd be pleased with the abover listed sites.

Hope that helps,

Eric*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> But i can personally guarrantee you'd be pleased with the abover listed sites.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Eric


...and so speaketh our State's finest Camping Ambassador from Southern NH Team-Outback!!!

(Good job, Eric. Someday I'll be able to speaketh as wekk*well*.....)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ooops! Yogi Bear...Mixed reviews. Some sites are too close for anyones taste. Big complaint of tenters was the wait in a line to use the restrooms which because of the constant use were hard for the staff to keep up with. It is a greast experience for the kids, especially the young ones but for mom's and dad's eeeehhh well it's not for me. For more help check

Campgroundreport.com

Eric



wolfwood said:


> > But i can personally guarrantee you'd be pleased with the abover listed sites.
> >
> > Hope that helps,
> >
> ...


 Ah M'lady Wolfwood me thinks that the Pumpkin Ale doth effect your mastery of the keyboard, unless or course it is I that fails to understand your so true and kind words. So Wolfwood do tell, m'lady what is this *wekk*? Inquiring minds simply must know!

Ahh Could it be that I detect a PDXDougism? Perhaps his influences have reaches farther than I could have imagined?


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I used to live in NH, until I met this SoCal girl and, well the rest is history. I'll give anyone a 100 points if they have heard of Lyman (never mind been there







). Anyway, good friends of mine back there like a campground near Mt. Moosilauke, with the same name, and have gone there several times. There are some nice campgrounds around Lake Winnipesaukee, also, but I have only tent camped there and it has been 8 years. It's also very busy in the summer months. "On Golden Pond" was filmed near there also, on Squam Lake. "Honey, the Loons are Back!" The Kancamagus Highway is a very pretty drive through the White Mountains. Sorry, but the Old Man is gone, he fell down in '03, I believe, but I-93 takes you through some pretty areas. Stop at the Flume Gorge. Hope this helps, I will see if I can find the exact name of the campground. Live Free or Die!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> We have a outback 23 rs. I would like to have full hookup. We have 1 son. Planned activities would be nice but not a criteria. We just bought our outback so Im not sure on the amp we need. Would 30 be enough? I do have the NH vacation guide book. I seen there is a yogi bear park. Have you been and would you recommended.I would like a campground were we have a little space and not all campers crammed together.
> thanks for youre help
> ...


 Well there are a couple that would suit you. I could have saved you the trouble with the length of your rig and power if I had just reread your post. Sorry!

We live south of Conway in the seacoast region of NH so my greatest familiarity will be CG's south and west of Conway. Working from closest to farthest away from the Tanger outlet shopping area of North Conway

The Beach Family Camping 

The beach was ok. but if there has been any recent rain the back sites along the river become very muddy. We were unfortunate enough to go on a weekend after an extensive amount of rain and was very disappointed as everything became one big mud puddle. This CG is convenient to the shopping areas (2.5 miles south) but does not have the atmosphere that my family has come to enjoy. On a 1-10 scale a 5.

The Cove camping area. We have not stayed at this one before. i have seen other reviews were people were happy with the CG. I have no personal experience so i will leave this alone.

Eastern Slope camping area

Eastern Slope is a nice place and recently has added additional sites. There are wooded and open pull-throughs to choose from. The CG also added a small pool this year. they do have activities at the large sports field, there is a good playground and the Saco River runs behind the campground and is crystal clear and cold. a delight in the summer. 








this CG is about 5 miles south of the Tanger Outlets.

Chocorua Camping Village

Chocorua is one of our favorites. CCV (Chocorua Camping Village) is a CG in a rustic setting. 3 way hook ups with super sites available. Super sites include WiFi, Cable Water, Electric, Sewer, Glass top picnic table and chairs, a deck, grill and most over look the water. An example of the view on to Moores pond can been seen in the gallery under my name.








look for photo site34ccv. It doesn't have a very big playground but the activities crew doesn't leave much time to use it. They routinely have lobster and clam bakes on the weekend and will e-mail those with reservations to ask if your interested or not. price this year was 15.95 per person. That included a 1lb lobster, clams, corn on the cob, chips and potato salad. Ahhhhh...Yum! Check the site out. Nature trails, wild blueberries, fishing etc etc, nice place. 1-10 we give it a 9 Woodalls rated 5 and 5. Ask for Priscilla tell her Tina and I sent ya! 14 scenic* miles south of the outlets

Danforth Bay

AHHHHH Wicked Nice! Our Spring kick off rally will be held here. 2 Large pools excellently maintained boat, kayak rentals, craft house, large facility room for movies and functions many things to do great stay guarranteed! A bit pricey but a really nice place. Our favorite sites are 10 -16 over looking the water.









1-10 we give it a 9.5 about 19 miles south of the outlets. Again a very scenic ride.

That ought to get you started. There are others in the area as well but the better ones are listed above. North of North conway is some additional CG's I am not as familiar with them as we have not stayed at them for a while. But i can personally guarrantee you'd be pleased with the abover listed sites.

Hope that helps,

Eric
[/quote]

Thanks alot Eric for the info. This will help us alot.









Rachelle*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Moose Hillock has a great pool with a shipwreck waterslide my kids want to go back every year. The rest of the campground is nice too.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ftroop said:


> I used to live in NH, until I met this SoCal girl and, well the rest is history. I'll give anyone a 100 points if they have heard of Lyman (never mind been there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I WIN!!!*
You mean the one up there in Grafton County? Population 500????? Yep, even been there...

As for "Live Free or Die!" ... YOU BET!!!!!! (and we take that stuff seriously up here, too







)


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I used to live in NH, until I met this SoCal girl and, well the rest is history. I'll give anyone a 100 points if they have heard of Lyman (never mind been there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I WIN!!!*
You mean the one up there in Grafton County? Population 500????? Yep, even been there...

As for "Live Free or Die!" ... YOU BET!!!!!! (and we take that stuff seriously up here, too







)
[/quote]

Yes! That's the one! Definately New Hampshire is very dear to my heart, people out here don't understand how a state so small has so much beauty. I was born and raised in New England. Thanks Johnp2000 for clarifying that name for me. It was bugging me. Also, if you folks like fishing, the Connecticut Lakes region offer some of the best.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Moose Hillock has a great pool with a shipwreck waterslide my kids want to go back every year. The rest of the campground is nice too.
> 
> John


 Moose Hillock is a Hike from the Outlets in Conway though! Great place though, no doubt!


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Your right about it being a drive, but you could drive the Kanc' on the way as a nice scenic drive, but it would possibly be tiresome after a day of shopping.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I would say skip the Yogi bear campground. They have caracter visits twice a day, but I got the feeling they would rather be somewhere else. I guess I'm just spoiled by Disney. The caracters suits were filthy, and smelled of old urine/ mothballs. Nuff said. The sites were awfully close, and other than the actual campground, ther's not much real close. We were happy to pack up and go on Sunday morning! At the time, we had a 5 and 8 year old....


----------

